# 11 KEYS TO VICTORY IN NOVEMBER



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://newt.org/backpage.asp?art=3547

Former Speaker of the House Newt Gingrich recently wrote up a list of what he says are 11 things the Republicans need to do to retain control of Congress this fall. The Speaker says it's still possible for the GOP to stay in charge, but not without substantial changes to their policy and following a new plan, which he outlines. It's an interesting list....but mostly dead-on. In particular, a few points stand out. They are:

*Controlling the borders*. 
This seems like common sense, but when it comes to government, there's usually no such thing as common sense. People are tired of the illegal alien invasion. They're tired of our porous borders and they're tired of millions of illegals roaming free...committing crimes and using public resources. The public wants something done. They want our border to be fortified and the illegals to be sent back. Gingrich says House Republicans should pass a bill and let the Democrats oppose it. Good idea, which is why no one will do it. But the Republican Party is ignoring illegal immigration at its peril.

*Restore property rights*.

Gingrich hits the nail on the head here, bringing up the Kelo vs. New London, Connecticut Supreme Court decision. He says the House should pass a bill reinstating the pre-Kelo rules on eminent domain and blocking the Supreme Court from reviewing it. Unfortunately politicians of every political stripe who believe in the power of government will want to stand in the way. But this is an easy one....the high court decision is extremely unpopular and legislation would be a slam-dunk.

The rest of Gingrich's list has ideas like controlling spending and balancing the budget, as well as focusing on Iran and North Korea, etc. He says all the GOP has to do is return to its Reagan roots and remember what put them in power in the first place. *Unfortunately, that lust for power has put the Republican majority on par with the members it replaced: intoxicated by government spending and the power that comes with it. *
:******: uke:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

There are a lot of things the republican party could have gotten done in the last 6 years but I guess they havn't had enough time to do it or maybe they need a bigger contingent in Washington. Perhaps when !00% of those in Washington belong to the Republican party we can see the campaign promises become reality. With as much progress as our country has made they can probably use the same speeches and campaign flyers in the next election. Geez, all that ownership crap that we heard on everything that is good about America that is only found in the Republican party and no where else in America? Talk about not getting things done!!! I can hardly wait for the next election campaign so I can listen to them blame it on the Democrats. That is why America is not getting things done in Washington yup there is no doubt about it!!! Eleven things? Try following up on just one!! How stupid do they think we are??? I guess I shoud not have said this because they will probably be right back in office. America lacks leadership period. To hell with the party. Just give me a candidate who is a leader that America and the rest of the world has confidence in istead of the bumbling leadership we have had the last 6 years. George W. will probably go down as the worst president who has had an eight year term of office. Sorry but...that is our reality. And this comes from a party that has a vast majority in the House, the Senate and has appointed as many Supreme court justices as any in history. This is a legacy that is not very pretty so I am not so easily convinced that Newt's eleven are something that is good for America. It may be good for the Republican party but is it good for America??? That is the question! Is it good for America??


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I wrote my reply without even reading Newt's Eleven and now that I have read the article and I read the discussion at the bottom that follows I see that I am not alone in my views!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> I wrote my reply without even reading Newt's Eleven


Imagine our surprise DJ spouting off without reading something :lol:



> and now that I have read the article and I read the discussion at the bottom that follows I see that I am not alone in my views!


Except for your comment about Bush, even I agree with you , scary huh :wink:

Its Congress reguardless of party they are a bunch of wimps that won't take a stand on anything of importantance to the whole country. They all spend their time with their fingers in the air looking to see what the POLLS say uke:

I would like to see Newt as president


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DJRooster said:


> I wrote my reply without even reading Newt's Eleven and now that I have read the article and I read the discussion at the bottom that follows I see that I am not alone in my views!


Then you simply relied on partisanship to shape your response?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know if the Republicans are in trouble or not. It appears they are but then again it appears that way because the media is telling us so. Seems I recall in 2002 and 2004 they were telling us the same thing. And I remember the media telling us it was historically impossible for a President to pick up seats in a mid term election............ but they did. Hmmmmm.........


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

the republicans wouldnt be in "trouble" if they did these things before an election year; when nothing gets done? I wish/hope they listen to newt.
go newt 2008!!


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Gohon said:


> I don't know if the Republicans are in trouble or not. It appears they are but then again it appears that way because the media is telling us so. Seems I recall in 2002 and 2004 they were telling us the same thing. And I remember the media telling us it was historically impossible for a President to pick up seats in a mid term election............ but they did. Hmmmmm.........


You are right on. In 2004 the democratic pundents were giddy telling us that the dems were going to be incontroll of the house and senate. Hum, not a chance. It appears the same ruse was possible until recently when it now appears that the GOP will hold onto both house but by very small majorities, which means just more gridlock.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

My take on the polls is this.

I've been of voting age for almost 10 years. My first real vote was in 2000. Since that time, and every time since, the media tells me that the democrats are the party to beat. Everytime we go to the polls, the voters tell a different story.

I've said it before and I'll say it again. The majority f the people who have time to fart around with polling calls are the kind of people who arent out keeping busy with important day to day stuff. They tend to be so lazy that they dont even vote. So screw the polls.

Americans want to be safe, and they dont want their government telling them how not to hurt themselves. I am really not worried about a democratic overturn.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

The key is very simple: move closer to Democrats. Bush became anathema, stay away from him, the further, the better! Some Republicans would survive, because they are smart enough.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Gun Owner said:


> My take on the polls is this.
> 
> Americans want to be safe, and they dont want their government telling them how not to hurt themselves. I am really not worried about a democratic overturn.


Personally at the end of the day in November I think the Dems are still going to be scratching their heads going what happened. I don't think they are going to get house and senate like some have been claiming.


----------

